# Cual es el asesino en serie más sanguinario?



## Hagrod (10 Mar 2022)

Escribid el que creáis si no está listado.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Mar 2022)

Voy a leer a ver quién era éste,















Pogo, el payaso sádico que violaba y mataba adolescentes varones y los enterraba en el sótano de su casa
 

Después de una infancia traumática, sufrida con un padre abusador, John Wayne Gacy construyó una vida de empresario y ciudadano ejemplar que lo llevó incluso a fotografiarse con la primera dama de los Estados Unidos. Participaba de obras de beneficencia y era querido por todos cuando se...




www.infobae.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Mar 2022)

*246.000 ASESINADOS EN DOS DIAS*

DESDE SU DESPACHO Y CON EL MOVIMIENTO DE UNA FIRMA


----------



## RNSX (10 Mar 2022)

Luis Alfredo Garavito









Luis Alfredo Garavito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pajirri (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (10 Mar 2022)

Todos los que pones son aficionados


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Mar 2022)

¿Qué significa sanguinario? Los que más gente ha matado no están en esa lista. Sin entrar en políticos, falta gente como Garavito, Alonso López, Gilles de Rais o Shipman, algunos de los cuales supuestamente eran muy sádicos en su actuar.


----------



## Hagrod (10 Mar 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué significa sanguinario? Los que más gente ha matado no están en esa lista. Sin entrar en políticos, falta gente como Garavito, Alonso López, Gilles de Rais o Shipman, algunos de los cuales supuestamente eran muy sádicos en su actuar.



No me refiero a más cantidad de muertes sino el nivel de atrocidad en sus actos. Como violar la cabeza cortada de su madre en el caso de Kemper, por ejemplo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Mar 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> No me refiero a más cantidad de muertes sino el nivel de atrocidad en sus actos. Como violar la cabeza cortada de su madre en el caso de Kemper, por ejemplo.



Creo que regresaré cuando haya hecho la digestión...

Pero antes de irme apuntaré para mí es más atroz aquello que se realiza a las víctimas cuando todavía están vivas y sienten y más aún si están conscientes, es decir, aquello que más sufrimiento causa. Gente como Dahmer estaría muy abajo en una lista que considerase lo anterior, porque éste asesinaba a sus víctimas después de drogarlas, estrángulándolas cuando estaban inconscientes.


----------



## Peter Steele (10 Mar 2022)

Creo que en la lista están los más mediáticos pero no son los más sanguinarios, de esos reconozco que lo de Dahmer es una puta locura pero si vas a América del Sur o a México ahí también tienen buenas piezas con más víctimas que los yanquis.
Personalmente yo me quedo con Eric Borel, un muchacho francés de 16 años que fue víctima de maltrato toda su infancia hasta que un día se le fue la olla y mató a su padrastro, hermanastro y madre a tiros y martillazos y se largó con un rifle por las calles de su pueblo llevándose por delante a doce personas más y a su mejor amigo. 
Después se pegó un tiro bajo un árbol.
Brutal.


----------



## machote hispano (10 Mar 2022)

¿No había otro ruso llamado el asesino del ajedrez que mataba y tiraba a sus víctimas por alcantarillas? Seguía y mataba a golpes a sus víctimas. 


Edit. El chikatilo violaba y asesinaba de una, y sacaba los ojos. No le gustaba como le miraban. De sanguinario queda de los 3 primeros.


----------



## vagodesigner (10 Mar 2022)

Ya si ponéis documentales sería la ostia


----------



## Roquete (10 Mar 2022)

Chikatilo se lo hacía todo a las víctimas en vivo (morderles la lengua y arráncársela en vivo, abrirles en canal, etc), así que es de lo peor que llevas en el listado.

Alexander Spesistev, el hombre lobo de Wysteria (que era a la vez sádico y masoquista) también se las trajeron.

Ed Kemper hacía cosas a posteriori que son asquerosas pero no tan miserables para la víctima como una tortura bestial.


----------



## Roquete (10 Mar 2022)

¡Ah!, se me olvidaba David Parker Ray, el de la "Caja de juguetes". De nuevo, hablo de alguien que torturaba a las víctimas, aunque a muchas no las mató.

Lo grababa todo, probablemente para hacer pasta con ello.

Aquí, imágenes de su "caja de juguetes" (bueno, la última es de una sala anterior a la que llevaba a las mujeres).


----------



## PA\BE (10 Mar 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Creo que en la lista están los más mediáticos



Esto puede ser porque hemos conocido a la mayoría a través del cine, como monstruos contemporaneos.
Por ejemplo este otro: *Henry Lee Lucas.*
El de la peli de 1986.

Todos tienen unas biografías espeluznantes y sus historiales suelen mezclar realidad y ficción: _"Se asumió que fue uno de los más prolíficos en la historia de Norteamérica, pues confesó ser responsable de la muerte de más de cien mujeres a lo largo de Florida, Louisiana, Oklahoma y Virginia Occidental, aunque con el paso del tiempo se supo que sólo había cometido un asesinato con certeza y que todo el resto fue una manipulación por parte del sheriff Jim Boutwell de la ciudad en aquel entonces"._




Me dejó muy tocado y no la volví a ver.
Pero no fue el personaje de Henry el que me produjo más repulsa, sino su compañero Ottis:




¿Qué hay de cierto y de falso en estos demonios?
Probablemente, los crímenes más perversos y deleznables no se publicitan tan alegremente.

"
_Además de la crueldad de sus crímenes, los dos personajes confesaron un hecho muy inquietante: Ottis aseguraba tener relación con una secta satánica, para la cual los dos asesinos secuestrarían niños, con los cuales se llevarían a cabo sacrificios rituales, pornografía dura e incluso películas snuff, en las cuales se tortura a la víctima y se la mata lentamente mientras una cámara graba las escenas en un plano fijo.

Según unas declaraciones de Toole:

"Hubo una época en que ganábamos dinero vendiendo niños a México, que empleaban para películas porno... otros los vendían directamente a gente rica... teníamos una especie de altar y les rajábamos la garganta, bebíamos la sangre y a veces cocíamos los cadáveres... a veces los nuevos miembros cortaban los cuerpos antes de follárselos... y después follaban a los animales y los mataban... y después había una gran fiesta durante la cual comíamos a alguien y a los animales..."

Este asunto presenta gran cantidad de dudas, pues la policía nunca pudo probar la existencia de este grupo de satanistas como estructura organizada._
"


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Mar 2022)

Un clásico es Jack el destripador. Nunca se ha llegado a saber quién fue realmente. Sus crímenes son particularmente sangrientos y desagradables por su _modus operandi. _El tipo llego a meter el hígado de una de sus víctimas en un sobre y enviarlo a la policía a modo de burla.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ah!, se me olvidaba David Parker Ray, el de la "Caja de juguetes". De nuevo, hablo de alguien que torturaba a las víctimas, aunque a muchas no las mató.
> 
> Lo grababa todo, probablemente para hacer pasta con ello.
> 
> ...



Lei sobre este tipo. Horrible. Violacion física y sobretodo psicológica.


----------



## kikoseis (10 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Todos los que pones son aficionados



Fin del hilo


----------



## Kalevala (10 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Todos los que pones son aficionados



Exacto, se quedan muy lejos de los Lenin, Hitler, Pol Pot, Gengis Khan, …
Incluso hoy en día, tras el COVID, cualquier medicucho de urgencias tiene más muertes a sus espaldas que esos de la lista.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Mar 2022)

Esto es como preguntar quiénes son los más ricos del mundo. Todos pensarían en la lista Forbes. No, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (10 Mar 2022)

Este no es exactamente un asesino en serie, pero se supone que mató a miles de personas él mismo: 

Vasili Blojín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.


----------



## Roquete (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lei sobre este tipo. Horrible. Violacion física y sobretodo psicológica.



Y la historia de cómo se descubrió lo que estaba haciendo! Con esa mujer corriendo desnuda por las calles. 

Por cierto, eso ha ocurrido con varios asesinos en serie: que se les escapa una víctima desnuda y ensangrentada y/o drogada (de hecho, en el caso de Jeffrey Dahmer a un pobre chico de unos 13-15 años al que había inyectado sustancias en el cerebro lo devolvieron -la policía- a su casa y acabó matándolo).


----------



## mecaweto (10 Mar 2022)

Petar Brzica, 1300 serbios degollados en una noche.


----------



## Peter Steele (13 Mar 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Esto puede ser porque hemos conocido a la mayoría a través del cine, como monstruos contemporaneos.
> Por ejemplo este otro: *Henry Lee Lucas.*
> El de la peli de 1986.
> 
> ...



De chaval todo el mundo quería ver esa película. 
Recuerdo que me levanté una madrugada entre semana porque la ponían en la 2 para grabarla (en VHS) a escondidas,
porque sabía que si me pillaban con esa cinta iba a ser peor que si fuera porno. 
Y cuando la tuvimos siempre estábamos en casa de alguien, 
cuyos padres no estaban, 
viéndola y fumando y flipando. 
Tenía un par de amigas a quienes les encantaba Henry (obviamente Michael Rooker no deja de ser un actor y siempre los ponen mucho más apuestos que en la realidad, 
basta con ver y comparar a Victoria Abril y Jorge Sanz en Amantes con la pareja real de protagonistas para entender el truco).

A mi me gustaba el personaje de Becky y en mi mente inocente pensaba que él cambiaría gracias a ella, 
todavía puedo rememorar lo que sentí en la escena final.
Yo recuerdo que esa película se hizo popular ya en los 90 porque en "Historias del Kronen" Carlos y Roberto la ven sin parar y rebobinan la escena del televisor y se ríen.
Ellos a su vez también son un psicópata y su secuaz. 

A la gente le daba curiosidad ver esa película que veían y se convirtió en una especie de símbolo, 
si habías visto la peli de Henry te tomaban por alguien guay 
Me gustaría saber que piensan de todo aquello mis antiguos colegas y si la vieran ahora que sentirían.
Yo hará como 20 años que no la veo ni ganas tengo pero recuerdo escenas muy nitidamente. 

La foto del Otis real me recuerda al Arropiero.
Y lo de los asesinatos por encargo y las sectas creo que es algo que se repite en todo el mundo, 
desde la trama Dutroux hasta pequeños casos muy extraños como el de la niña Ana Maria Jerez Cano de quien también se habló que formó parte de un ritual de una rudimentaria secta local, 
o el a mi entender más brutal crimen cometido en España sobre una menor como fue el de Almansa, 
se llegó a decir que todo lo ocurrido fue una especie de espectáculo de encargo y no sólo cosa de dos mujeres (ninguna de las dos fue a la cárcel por la salvajada que hicieron).
Así que probablemente Otis dijera la verdad, como en esa otra película francesa donde gente rica tortura a niñas para averiguar qué hay después de sentir el dolor más absoluto...creo que era Martyrs.

Sea como sea no quisiera estar jamás en una cabeza como la del Arropiero,
nuestro Otis patrio.


----------



## calzonazos (13 Mar 2022)

Son true blood con esto asesinan el aire hijoputa


----------



## PA\BE (14 Mar 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Yo recuerdo que esa película se hizo popular ya en los 90 porque en "Historias del Kronen" Carlos y Roberto la ven sin parar y rebobinan la escena del televisor y se ríen.
> Ellos a su vez también son un psicópata y su secuaz.



Pasó exactamente como lo cuenta.
Yo la vi tambien en La 2, con mis padres. Me dejó transtornado.

A la mañana siguiente, dos compañeros la comentaban entre risas: Fue el momento en que fui consciente que vivimos rodeados de psicópatas, gente sin alma, de malvados, sádicos, que sólo se diferencian de esos monstruos por haber nacido en mejores circunstancias.

¿Lo recuerda?



¿Conoce esta otra?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

The Batman.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 Mar 2022)

el CEO de Pfizer


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ah!, se me olvidaba David Parker Ray, el de la "Caja de juguetes". De nuevo, hablo de alguien que torturaba a las víctimas, aunque a muchas no las mató.
> 
> Lo grababa todo, probablemente para hacer pasta con ello.
> 
> ...



Sobre "estos hijos de puta" subieron un hilo hace tiempo poniendo unas transcripciones de unas cintas de audio que el tipo le ponía a las victimas según las secuestraban para contarles cual iba a ser su futuro inmediato. Escalofriante.
Digo "Estos" porque su mujer y varios vecinos tambien participaban de aquello.


----------



## Roquete (14 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sobre "estos hijos de puta" subieron un hilo hace tiempo poniendo unas transcripciones de unas cintas de audio que el tipo le ponía a las victimas según las secuestraban para contarles cual iba a ser su futuro inmediato. Escalofriante.
> Digo "Estos" porque su mujer y varios vecinos tambien participaban de aquello.



Sí, todos los de la zona. Muy probablemente vivían de vender las cintas. Lo que me parece curioso es que la pobre mujer que salió desnuda corriendo encontrara una casa en la que la ayudaron y que no fue como en las películas, que directamente llamaran al señor para que se la volviera a llevar.


----------



## Peter Steele (15 Mar 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> ¿Lo recuerda?



Por supuesto, 
Rosario Endrinal la pobre cometió un error muy común en la gente de la calle, dormir en un lugar donde podía ser vista,
e infravalorar a sus asesinos,
debería haber salido corriendo la primera vez.
Al pieza ése creo recordar que lo entrevistó Quintero y ni siquiera sentía remordimientos. 



PA\BE dijo:


> ¿Conoce esta otra?



Suelo evitar a Haneke (y no soy sensible a la crudeza,
me gusta Gaspar Noé lo reconozco)
pero Haneke tiene algo que me revuelve y sobre todo cuando mete niños de por medio,
La Cinta Blanca me dejó una pátina de malestar que incluso me provocó enfado por haberla visto y la versión europea de Funny Games me parece una película magistral por el modo en que te hace sentir incluso cómplice de esos dos tipos al no poder pararlos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (15 Mar 2022)

Zapatero, 200 cadáveres mutilados y descuartizados en Atocha.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *246.000 ASESINADOS EN DOS DIAS*
> 
> DESDE SU DESPACHO Y CON EL MOVIMIENTO DE UNA FIRMA



Insuperable. El más sanguinario con diferencia.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ah!, se me olvidaba David Parker Ray, el de la "Caja de juguetes". De nuevo, hablo de alguien que torturaba a las víctimas, aunque a muchas no las mató.
> 
> Lo grababa todo, probablemente para hacer pasta con ello.
> 
> ...



Joder, macho. No conocía al psicópata éste y ahora me da hasta miedo buscar información sobre él.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Joder, macho. No conocía al psicópata éste y ahora me da hasta tiempo buscar información sobre él.



Debe ser psicopatil, pero no es como otros; hay un interés económic fuerte. Este señor estaba ganando dinero con ésto seguro; lo grababa todo, era muy metódico y gran parte del pueblo estaba metida en lo que ocurría.

De hecho, a muchas mujeres no las mataron. Las drogaban fortísimamente y las abandonaban en medio de la nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Mar 2022)

De los que pone el op creo que el más light es bundy. No destaca por pretender causar demasiado daño ni montar carnicerías. Más bien es de muerte rápida y salir por patas. El tipo tenía habilidad para conseguir embaucar y conseguía chicas con gran facilidad.

Sin embargo a la última. Que era una cría prácticamente. La metió en su furgoneta y probablemente la mató rápido. Pero lo que hizo con el cadáver, por lo que cuentan, fue como si la hubiera metido en una batidora. Y eso lo hizo con las manos. Tan es así que se piensa que él provocó a posta, de ese modo, que le cazaran. Porque no veía forma de frenarse.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que el peor es Gilles De Rais.
Aúna cantidad con bestialidad, sadismo, pederastia y violaciones.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (29 Mar 2022)

*Henri Désiré Landru*

"Solo" mató a 11 mujeres, pero tenia mérito el hijo puta, estaba casado, pero seducía a ricas viudas, y luego las mataba.
Llevaba una doble vida buenos regalos y buena vida para sus hijos.
Y... ENCIMA era un PCM.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Mar 2022)

Tamerlan.

Mató al 5% de la población de la Tierra en su época, millones de personas. Como si hoy alguien matara a 400 millones de personas.

Hacia montañas con los cojones de sus victimas a los que castraba antes de degollarlos y con sus cabezas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tamerlan.
> 
> Mató al 5% de la población de la Tierra en su época, millones de personas. Como si hoy alguien matara a 400 millones de personas.
> 
> Hacia montañas con los cojones de sus victimas a los que castraba antes de degollarlos y con sus cabezas.



Podemos dar gracias por la época en que vivimos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ah!, se me olvidaba David Parker Ray, el de la "Caja de juguetes". De nuevo, hablo de alguien que torturaba a las víctimas, aunque a muchas no las mató.
> 
> Lo grababa todo, probablemente para hacer pasta con ello.
> 
> ...



Qué mal rollo.

Material para pesadillas, sin duda alguna.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 May 2022)

Hagrod dijo:


> No me refiero a más cantidad de muertes sino el nivel de atrocidad en sus actos. Como violar la cabeza cortada de su madre en el caso de Kemper, por ejemplo.





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Creo que regresaré cuando haya hecho la digestión...
> 
> Pero antes de irme apuntaré para mí es más atroz aquello que se realiza a las víctimas cuando todavía están vivas y sienten y más aún si están conscientes, es decir, aquello que más sufrimiento causa. Gente como Dahmer estaría muy abajo en una lista que considerase lo anterior, porque éste asesinaba a sus víctimas después de drogarlas, estrángulándolas cuando estaban inconscientes.



Lo de Ed Kemper es una historia bastante enfermiza y con un desenlace un tanto inusual. Tenía una malísima relación con su madre, una persona intransigente y dominante de la que el padre de Kemper dijo, tras divorciarse, que prefería volver al frente del Pacífico antes que seguir viviendo con ella. Kemper desde pequeñito ya apuntaba maneras: mutilaba pequeños animales, decapitaba a las muñecas de sus dos hermanas... En parte porque le daba miedo de que hiciera daño a sus hermanas y en parte porque era una hijaputa, la madre le exilió al sótano de la casa. La relación entre ellos no hizo más que empeorar. Su madre abusaba psicológicamente de él, le vejaba de mil maneras, etc. Las tendencias psicopáticas de su hijo y el hecho de que midiera más de 2 metros y de constitución fuerte no ayudaron precisamente a su buena relación. Imagino que la madre pensaría que tenía que 'domar' a esa bestia de hijo. Vamos, que se juntaron el hambre con las ganas de comer. De adolescente se fue a vivir con sus abuelos maternos pero se llevaba fatal con su abuela, que era como la madre, así que un día disparó a su abuela y cuando su abuelo regresó a la casa, le disparó para que "no viera a su esposa muerta". Después de esto estuvo unos años en un correccional psiquiátrico y de allí vuelta con mamá.

Aunque tenía un CI de +130, en vez de irse de casa ahí se quedó de casapapi a lo nini de Elda haciéndose él y su madre la vida imposible en una insana relación edípica-tarada que ríase usted de Norman Bates. Mientras peleaba con su madre y ésta le gritaba y humillaba, Ed se dedicada a secuestrar jóvenes a las que violaba y mataba y después practicaba actos de necrofilia con sus cuerpos como una forma de "vengarse de su madre haciendo daño al género femenino", en una actitud que arrancaría aplausos en el Ático. Hasta que un día, tras una discusión especialmente subida de tono, mató a la madre. La decapitó y arrancó la tráquea y las cuerdas vocales y las tiró al triturador de basuras ya que de ese modo "no podría gritarle nunca más"; un acto simbólico que haría las delicias de cualquier psicólogo freudiano. Tras violar a la cabeza decapitada de su madre y usarla para lanzar dardos y vejarla de palabra y obra, se entregó a la policía. A día de hoy, sigue en la cárcel y ha rechazado cualquier permiso penitenciario o posibilidad de obtener la libertad condicional ya que, en sus palabras, un asesino en serie como él no puede formar parte de la sociedad (no puedo estar más de acuerdo).

Adjunto foto para apreciar el gigantesco físico de Kemper:


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Alexander Spesistev



A éste no le conocía. Vaya elemento despreciable, y lo de la madre me deja loca; vaya hijaputa. Según la Wikipedia, sólo pasó 13 años en la cárcel, lo que me parece una condena demasiado baja.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (23 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Debe ser psicopatil, pero no es como otros; hay un interés económic fuerte. Este señor estaba ganando dinero con ésto seguro; lo grababa todo, era muy metódico y gran parte del pueblo estaba metida en lo que ocurría.
> 
> De hecho, a muchas mujeres no las mataron. Las drogaban fortísimamente y las abandonaban en medio de la nada.



Vamos, que era un hijoputa de manual. Y encima con la colaboración del vecindario. Fuego purificador es pedir poco.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (23 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo creo que el peor es Gilles De Rais.
> Aúna cantidad con bestialidad, sadismo, pederastia y violaciones.



Justo venía a poner a éste. Gilles de Rais es uno de los peores psicópatas de la historia de la Humanidad. Auténtico material para pesadillas. Perteneciente a la alta nobleza francesa, pasó de batallar por la defensa de Francia junto a Juana de Arco a retirarse a su castillo con una cohorte de sádicos como él y a dedicarse a matar y violar niños de las formas más truculentas posibles y a organizar rituales satánicos en los que pretendía invocar al Demonio.

Parte de su declaración antes de ser ejectuado incluye esta espeluznante frase:

"_Mi juego por excelencia es imaginarme muerto y roído por los gusanos."_

La seminal banda de metal experimental Celtic Frost escribió esta canción hablando de sus crímenes:




Mi aportación a este hilo es este otro sádico hijoputa del que conocí su existencia por un podcast de 'true crime' que sigo: *Dean Corll, apodado 'The Candyman'* porque sus padres tenían una tienda y fábrica de caramelos, el entorno ideal para un homosexual pederasta como él. Les regalaba caramelos a niños para ganarse su confianza e instaló un billar en el sótano donde adolescentes pudieran echar la tarde y le vieran como a un tío majo. Se llevaba de excursión a las playas de Texas a los críos y adolescentes del pueblo, siendo él el único adulto. Ganándose su confianza, se animaba a realizar tocamientos sexuales u ofrecer dinero a cambio de felaciones. De ahí fue escalando. Se hizo con una red de apartamentos y se agenció dos socios, dos adolescentes a los que daba regalos caros a cambio de que le trajeran adolescentes de los que abusar. Tenía lo que él llamaba 'cámara de tortura' donde ataba a sus víctimas para torturarlas, sodomizarlas, introducirles objetos por el ano y otros orificios hasta que morían o les disparaba para acabar con su vida. Esta espiral de sadismo sólo finalizó cuando uno de sus 'lugartenientes' le disparó tras una fuerte discusión.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067406


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Vi la serie Mindhunters; muy bien traída. La interpretación de Cameron Britton como Ed Kemper es digna de aplauso. Justamente la serie va sobre el agente del FBI que acuñó el término 'asesino en serie' basándose, entre otras fuentes, en sus conversaciones con Kemper.


----------



## Decipher (23 May 2022)

Esos son unos pringaos. Cualquier político te lo supera sin pestañear.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 May 2022)

La condesa húngara aquella, aunque seguramente hayga mucha exageración.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 May 2022)

El abortista de la esquina


----------



## mecaweto (23 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Podemos dar gracias por la época en que vivimos.



Gracias a él hay mil millones menos de personas en el mundo ahora. Da que pensar.


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

Nando Simonqui, alias "El Ejperto"


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 May 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Gracias a él hay mil millones menos de personas en el mundo ahora. Da que pensar.



No estoy yo seguro si tenemos en cuenta a quien se cargó y quienes se reproducen como cucarachas.


----------



## Prophet (23 May 2022)

Richard Chase brooooootal preñador de almas @Billy Fockabocas:

Un extracto de sus hazañas:



> Dos horas más tarde ve a una joven de 22 años, Theresa Wallin, embarazada de tres meses, que está sacando una bolsa de basura delante de su jardín. Le dispara tres veces a quemarropa y entra en la casa. Mientras su víctima agoniza, Chase le abre el vientre y le arranca los intestinos, que extiende por el suelo. Le apuñala el hígado, le corta un pulmón y el diafragma, le arranca los riñones y los coloca encima de una cama. Frenético, apuñala el cuerpo todavía numerosas veces y se pinta la cara con sangre. Luego va a la cocina, donde toma un bote de yogur para mejor beber la sangre de su víctima. Satisfecho, agrega un toque final al crimen defecando en la boca del cadáver. Chase se lava superficialmente y abandona la casa de los Wallin sin que nadie lo haya visto.



Richard Chase - Criminalia, la enciclopedia del crimen


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Richard Chase brooooootal preñador de almas @Billy Fockabocas:
> 
> Un extracto de sus hazañas:
> 
> ...











Clasificación: Asesino en serie
Características: Canibalismo - Mutilación
Número de víctimas: 6
Fecha del crimen: 1977 - 1978
Fecha de detención: 27 de enero de 1978
Fecha de nacimiento: 23 de mayo de 1950
Perfil de la víctima: 2 hombres, 2 mujeres y 2 niños
Método del crimen: Arma de fuego
Lugar: Sacramento, Estados Unidos (California)
Estado: Condenado a muerte el 8 de mayo de 1979. Se suicidó en prisión el 26 de diciembre de 1980


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 May 2022)

El asesino de los andes: Número de victimas sobre 200 mujeres, niños y niñas.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 May 2022)

Pedro López (serial killer) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Chikatilo se lo hacía todo a las víctimas en vivo (morderles la lengua y arráncársela en vivo, abrirles en canal, etc), así que es de lo peor que llevas en el listado.
> 
> Alexander Spesistev, el hombre lobo de Wysteria (que era a la vez sádico y masoquista) también se las trajeron.
> 
> Ed Kemper hacía cosas a posteriori que son asquerosas pero no tan miserables para la víctima como una tortura bestial.


----------



## mecaweto (23 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No estoy yo seguro si tenemos en cuenta a quien se cargó y quienes se reproducen como cucarachas.



¿Los judíos ortodoxos? X-DDDD


----------



## JimTonic (23 May 2022)

Fernando Simon ocultando las alertas de virus a finales de enero de 2020 que llegaban de la OMS pidiendo que se tomaran medidas contra el COVID, para que no se alteraran la manifestacion feminista del 8-M


----------



## Macnolito (24 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Justo venía a poner a éste. Gilles de Rais es uno de los peores psicópatas de la historia de la Humanidad. Auténtico material para pesadillas. Perteneciente a la alta nobleza francesa, pasó de batallar por la defensa de Francia junto a Juana de Arco a retirarse a su castillo con una cohorte de sádicos como él y a dedicarse a matar y violar niños de las formas más truculentas posibles y a organizar rituales satánicos en los que pretendía invocar al Demonio.
> 
> Parte de su declaración antes de ser ejectuado incluye esta espeluznante frase:
> 
> ...



¿Puedes decirme el título del podcast?


----------



## Pichorrica (24 May 2022)

Hay una peli found footage sobre Chikatilo:

Ghoul


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (24 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Richard Chase brooooootal preñador de almas @Billy Fockabocas:
> 
> Un extracto de sus hazañas:
> 
> ...





Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Clasificación: Asesino en serie
> Características: Canibalismo - Mutilación
> Número de víctimas: 6
> Fecha del crimen: 1977 - 1978
> ...



A éste sí que le preñó Pazuzu el alma bien preñada, cagando núcleos por ahí. Vaya tarado, qué mal cuerpo me ha puesto. Psicótico paranoide y además torturador de animales en su infancia (síntoma INEQUÍVOCO de psicopatía e hijoputismo). Sin quitarle in un ápice de culpa a este maraja (bien muerto está) yo aquí veo también como culpables a sus padres, que sabían qué clase de tarado era y le dejaban estar por ahí sin supervisión y encima lo sacaban del manicomio, y a las autoridades, por consentirlo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo creo que el peor es *Gilles De Rais*.
> Aúna cantidad con bestialidad, sadismo, pederastia y violaciones.





Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Justo venía a poner a éste. Gilles de Rais es uno de los peores psicópatas de la historia de la Humanidad. Auténtico material para pesadillas. Perteneciente a la alta nobleza francesa, pasó de batallar por la defensa de Francia junto a Juana de Arco a retirarse a su castillo con una cohorte de sádicos como él y a dedicarse a matar y violar niños de las formas más truculentas posibles y a organizar rituales satánicos en los que pretendía invocar al Demonio.
> 
> Parte de su declaración antes de ser ejectuado incluye esta espeluznante frase:
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (24 May 2022)

Macnolito dijo:


> ¿Puedes decirme el título del podcast?



True Crime All The Time. Lo tienes también en Google Podcasts. Está en inglés pero si manejas el idioma o estás aprendiendo te vendrá bien para practicar o refrescar. Son dos cuarentones estadounidenses que viven en Georgia, creo. Se les entiende bastante bien y vocalizan. Cada podcast dura alrededor de 45 minutos y hay introducción y coda para anunciar a sus patrocinadores y tal que te lo puedes saltar sin problemas. 

El capítulo dedicado al Candyman es éste. También tienen otros dedicados a John Wayne Gacy o Jeffrey Dahmer que están muy bien. Yo estoy ahora con el dedicado al Yorkshire Ripper.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> True Crime All The Time. Lo tienes también en Google Podcasts. Está en inglés pero si manejas el idioma o estás aprendiendo te vendrá bien para practicar o refrescar. Son dos cuarentones estadounidenses que viven en Georgia, creo. Se les entiende bastante bien y vocalizan. Cada podcast dura alrededor de 45 minutos y hay introducción y coda para anunciar a sus patrocinadores y tal que te lo puedes saltar sin problemas.
> 
> El capítulo dedicado al Candyman es éste. También tienen otros dedicados a John Wayne Gacy o Jeffrey Dahmer que están muy bien. Yo estoy ahora con el dedicado al Yorkshire Ripper.



Recomiendo este canal :


https://www.youtube.com/c/Canaldelcrimen


----------



## Pancetorri (24 May 2022)

Todos esos que habéis puesto son un juego infantil comparado con lo que sucede en los abortorios de este país. El año pasado se asesinaron cerca de 100.000 niños no nacidos y de eso nadie se escandaliza.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (24 May 2022)

Chikatilo, el carnicero de Rostov. Soviético, hijo de campesinos ucranianos más pobres que el hambre. Pederasta, caníbal y sádico hasta niveles humanamente imposibles. Sufría disfunción eréctil crónica pero un día descubrió violando a una preadolescente que aquello le excitaba. Cada vez necesitaba provocar más dolor en sus víctimas para lograr la eyaculación.

Lo primero que hacía siempre era arrancarles los ojos porque sus miradas le incomodaban y su especialidad era mutilar salvajemente el cuerpo durante el acto, llegando a comerse partes de este cuando el desgraciado estaba aún con vida siendo asaltado. Cuando la víctima fallecida se entretenía con los órganos sexuales y las vísceras.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Chikatilo, el carnicero de Rostov. Soviético, hijo de campesinos ucranianos más pobres que el hambre. Pederasta, caníbal y sádico hasta niveles humanamente imposibles. Sufría disfunción eréctil crónica pero un día descubrió violando a una preadolescente que aquello le excitaba. Cada vez necesitaba provocar más dolor en sus víctimas para lograr la eyaculación.
> 
> Lo primero que hacía siempre era arrancarles los ojos porque sus miradas le incomodaban y su especialidad era mutilar salvajemente el cuerpo durante el acto, llegando a comerse partes de este cuando el desgraciado estaba aún con vida siendo asaltado. Cuando la víctima fallecida se entretenía con los órganos sexuales y las vísceras.



Se intentó hacer pasar por "loquito" (estaba loco pero no era ese tipo de loquito que no sabe qué hace y que se mueve de forma extraña). Estas imágenes son de esa etapa en el juicio.
Cuando lo cogieron, ni tenía ese aspecto ni se comportaba así.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


>



Sí, fue por ese vídeo (son buenísimos los contenidos de ese Youtuber) que conocí a este señor. Una de las cosas que más me impresionó fue ver a la chica a la que sacaron viva de su casa.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (24 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Se intentó hacer pasar por "loquito" (estaba loco pero no era ese tipo de loquito que no sabe qué hace y que se mueve de forma extraña). Estas imágenes son de esa etapa en el juicio.
> Cuando lo cogieron, ni tenía ese aspecto ni se comportaba así.



Pater familias, güena gente.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Pater familias, güena gente.



Sí, ese es "mi Chikatilo" ¡jajaja!

Increíble que fuera impotente y que se le levantara agrediendo ferozmente a sus víctimas. Debe ser que para tener acceso a su parte sexual su cerebro necesitaba "encender" la parte violenta. 

Los caminos de los circuitos neuronales son, como los designios de Dios, inextricables.


----------



## Kurten (24 May 2022)

Robert Berdella


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 May 2022)

hillary clinton


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 May 2022)

Pancetorri dijo:


> Todos esos que habéis puesto son un juego infantil comparado con lo que sucede en los abortorios de este país. El año pasado se asesinaron cerca de 100.000 niños no nacidos y de eso nadie se escandaliza.



¿Por qué los contrarios al aborto tenéis esa imperiosa necesidad de venir a hablar de vuestro libro a cualquier hilo sea del tema que sea a hacer populismo barato usando consignas manidas que no dicen nada? Que el aborto te parezca mal me parece muy bien siempre y cuando hagas una defensa sólida y convincente, porque esa chorrada que has soltado no significa nada, es una boutade. Cúrrate un poco más los argumentos en vez de pasearte por hilos de cualquier temática a soltar soflamas. Estamos hablando de asesinos en serie y psicopatía; por favor cíñase al tema y si quiere hablar sobre el aborto pues abra un hilo ad hoc.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hay una peli found footage sobre Chikatilo:
> 
> Ghoul





Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Chikatilo, el carnicero de Rostov. Soviético, hijo de campesinos ucranianos más pobres que el hambre. Pederasta, caníbal y sádico hasta niveles humanamente imposibles. Sufría disfunción eréctil crónica pero un día descubrió violando a una preadolescente que aquello le excitaba. Cada vez necesitaba provocar más dolor en sus víctimas para lograr la eyaculación.
> 
> Lo primero que hacía siempre era arrancarles los ojos porque sus miradas le incomodaban y su especialidad era mutilar salvajemente el cuerpo durante el acto, llegando a comerse partes de este cuando el desgraciado estaba aún con vida siendo asaltado. Cuando la víctima fallecida se entretenía con los órganos sexuales y las vísceras.



Hay un telefilme de los 90 llamada Citizen X que está bastante bien, con Donald sutherland y Stephen Rea. Se centra en la investigación de los crímenes de niños y adolescentes cometidos por Chikatilo y en el personaje del detective asignado a su investigación, un hombre entregado a la causa pero frustrado por la falta de medios, el escaso apoyo institucional y la rigidez burocrática de la URSS, que obstaculizaban su investigación mientras los cadáveres de las víctimas de Chikatilo se acumulaban. Un buen retratro tanto de la investigación como de la realidad política y social de la época soviética.


----------



## skan (25 May 2022)

Mao Zedong y luego Stalin.


----------



## Pancetorri (25 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Por qué los contrarios al aborto tenéis esa imperiosa necesidad de venir a hablar de vuestro libro a cualquier hilo sea del tema que sea a hacer populismo barato usando consignas manidas que no dicen nada? Que el aborto te parezca mal me parece muy bien siempre y cuando hagas una defensa sólida y convincente, porque esa chorrada que has soltado no significa nada, es una boutade. Cúrrate un poco más los argumentos en vez de pasearte por hilos de cualquier temática a soltar soflamas. Estamos hablando de asesinos en serie y psicopatía; por favor cíñase al tema y si quiere hablar sobre el aborto pues abra un hilo ad hoc.



Te veo que empleas demasiada artillería retórico-léxico-pedante para denunciar un simple off-topic que no es tal. Para calificar de "boutade" mi comentario no escatimas esfuerzos ni parrafada inane para intentar desmentirlo. El caso es que mi nota se ciñe estrictamente al tema del hilo, y no hace falta muchos desarrollos conceptuales para entender que el ser humano lo es desde el mismo momento de su concepción y que cualquier "interrupción del embarazo" que se produzca de forma no natural es un asesinato propio de psicópatas. De manera que sí hay un acatamiento riguroso al tema del hilo.

Si vosotros os sentís fascinados por el mal que sólo lo es por estar personificado en un demente que infringe el Código Penal, nosotros aborrecemos con aún mayor repulsión ese mal que está enquistado en amplias capas de la sociedad y que goza del reconocimiento de unas instituciones positivas y está amparado por una legalidad tan criminal como es la propia criminalidad del asesino en serie. Claramente si mi post te ha encolerizado tanto no es por ser off-topic sino por alguna otra razón más profunda que evidentemente no nos vas a confesar.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 May 2022)

Luis Alfredo Garavito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Según los informes de la Fiscalía General de la Nación, Garavito asesinó a 172 menores de edad.67 De estos, «138 tienen fallo condenatorio, 32 están en instrucción, uno en apelación y uno está para sentencia».89 El organismo judicial cree que fueron más víctimas debido a sus propias confesiones ya a que a mediados del mes de agosto de 2003 admitió haber asesinado a otras 28 personas: 23 niños y 5 adultos. Entre estos últimos, se encuentra un limpiabotas.10 Con esto, la cifra de crímenes sería de 200 personas.1112 Sin embargo, se cree que Garavito pudo asesinar a 300 personas o más, entre niños y adultos.131415



Además de cometer asesinatos en Colombia, admitió haberlo hecho en el exterior, más específicamente en Ecuador y Venezuela.1617 Según la Fiscalía General de la Nación, organismos judiciales y la prensa especializada, Garavito es el «segundo homicida en serie del mundo».18 En 2001, fue sentenciado a 1853 años y 9 días de cárcel,19 la condena más alta de la que se tenga registro en Colombia,20 aunque posteriormente fue conmutada a 40 años,2122 por su colaboración en la identificación de otros asesinos seriales y buen comportamiento.2324


No te pido que me lo mejores. Iguálamelo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 Jul 2022)

Pancetorri dijo:


> Te veo que empleas demasiada artillería retórico-léxico-pedante para denunciar un simple off-topic que no es tal. Para calificar de "boutade" mi comentario no escatimas esfuerzos ni parrafada inane para intentar desmentirlo. El caso es que mi nota se ciñe estrictamente al tema del hilo, y no hace falta muchos desarrollos conceptuales para entender que el ser humano lo es desde el mismo momento de su concepción y que cualquier "interrupción del embarazo" que se produzca de forma no natural es un asesinato propio de psicópatas. De manera que sí hay un acatamiento riguroso al tema del hilo.
> 
> Si vosotros os sentís fascinados por el mal que sólo lo es por estar personificado en un demente que infringe el Código Penal, nosotros aborrecemos con aún mayor repulsión ese mal que está enquistado en amplias capas de la sociedad y que goza del reconocimiento de unas instituciones positivas y está amparado por una legalidad tan criminal como es la propia criminalidad del asesino en serie. Claramente si mi post te ha encolerizado tanto no es por ser off-topic sino por alguna otra razón más profunda que evidentemente no nos vas a confesar.



Habla de artillería retórico-léxico-pedante el que te suelta 'inane' o 'mal enquistado' porque debes pensar que así el exabrupto que has perpetrado tiene más legitimidad. Me has soltado una parrafada enorme para decir nada, sigues sin contestar a qué viene el off-topic que te has marcado. Estamos hablando de asesinos en serie, auténticos psicópatas que torturaban física y psicológicamente a sus víctimas y les sometían a vejaciones sexuales de todo tipo, aparte de involucarse en actos necrófilos y otras formas de profanar a los muertos que provocan espanto y malestar en cualquiera con un mínimo de humanidad. Tú me comparas los actos abominables de estos auténticos engendros, de estos monstruos con forma humana, con el aborto. Se puede estar en contra del aborto. Lo que no se puede es hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino, utilizar sofismos y ridículas hipérboles ni mezclar churras con merinas porque entonces no vas a convencer a nadie, sino que resultas ridículo y provocas hastío e incredulidad. Y, sobre todo, no se puede venir a joder un hilo sólo porque tú quieras hablar de tu libro y creas que puedes relacionar tu tema con cualquier otro aunque sea a base de hacer encaje de bolillos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (5 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Luis Alfredo Garavito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un ser altamente despreciable. Hasta el presidente de Colombia se movilizó cuando, hace unos años, se habló de darle la libertad condicional a esta alimaña. Afortunadamente sigue en la cárcel y parece ser que bastante enfermo. Espero que sufra una agonía insoportable.


----------



## Segismunda (5 Jul 2022)

En la categoría ASESINO JOTO, Pogo y Dahmer (si bien este era más violento, parece que los drogaba y trepanaba) no son los peores. Había un chibolero que trabajaba con dos chibolos, estos le traían minitos de la zona y los torturaba y violaba antes de matarlos. Fueron muchos. Creo que es el peor asesino serial joto.

Entre los heteros está más dificultoso elegir.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (5 Jul 2022)

*Bill Gates*


----------



## corolaria (5 Jul 2022)

En el olvido han quedado todos aquellos carniceros sádicos y psicópatas con bata que viviseccionaban, congelaban extremidades vivas y demás lindezas, a miles de prisioneros y pacientes.

La película _Los hombres detrás del Sol_, aunque muy dura, merece la pena ser vista por haber dejado una pequeña constancia de ello y de lo que es capaz el género humano cuando dispone de licencia para matar.









Los hombres detrás del sol (1988)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Durante la Segunda Guerra Chino-Japonesa y la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los japoneses ocuparon durante diez años el noroeste de China. Allí establecieron un campo de concentración japonés, donde ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Abrojo (18 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Luis Alfredo Garavito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon Sistiaga le ha entrevistado y aquí se lo cuenta a Jorge Salvaje



Dos detalles: el tío es irrecuperable y va a salir pronto de prisión; tuvo pareja


----------



## vanderwilde (18 Jul 2022)

Políticos y empresarios.

Todavía dudáis de eso?


----------



## trellat (18 Jul 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Este asunto presenta gran cantidad de dudas, pues la policía nunca pudo probar la existencia de este grupo de satanistas como estructura organizada.



vamos, que era todo mentira ...

los anglos y su pelis. Nadie como ellos para vender la moto


----------



## trellat (18 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Jon Sistiaga le ha entrevistado y aquí se lo cuenta a Jorge Salvaje
> 
> 
> 
> Dos detalles: el tío es irrecuperable y va a salir pronto de prisión; tuvo pareja



uaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuu mató a 200 niños, que passada, te chupaba el alma y todo, como mola ...

lamentable

He visto la entrevista ...¿Alguien se cree que el malnacido ese lleva ms de 20 años incomunicado saliendo solo una hora al patio solo ...?


----------



## trellat (18 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Dos detalles: el tío es irrecuperable y va a salir pronto de prisión; tuvo pareja



bis a bis semanal y viagra si hace falta, no sea que vayamos a fallarle ...


----------



## emperdedor (18 Jul 2022)

Por dios incluye ahí a Garavito


----------



## trellat (18 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Por qué los contrarios al aborto tenéis esa imperiosa necesidad de venir a hablar de vuestro libro a cualquier hilo sea del tema que sea a hacer populismo barato usando consignas manidas que no dicen nada?



No es vender su ibro es que tiene razon.
Aunque me lo pusiesen servido en bandeja que solo tuviese que apretar un boton, y me pagasen mucho dinero ... no lo haría, menudo cargo de conciencia. Y si tuviese que hacerlo varias veces al mes ... ni te digo

¿Tu lo harías? Te lo vuelvo a recalcar, solo darle un boton y llevarte pastuki fresca todos los meses ... Pues eso


----------

